# Speakerphone in CM10



## cjharris1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

My speakerphone doesn't work on the OFFICIAL CM10 nightlies. Is anyone else experiencing this problem?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

cjharris1985 said:


> My speakerphone doesn't work on the OFFICIAL CM10 nightlies. Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


It's a known issue, but it's now fixed. Which nightly are you running? I ask because the latest AOKP build (10/22) has the issue fixed, and I believe it's also now been merged into the CM tree, which means all future nightlies SHOULD have it soon.


----------



## cjharris1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> It's a known issue, but it's now fixed. Which nightly are you running? I ask because the latest AOKP build (10/22) has the issue fixed, and I believe it's also now been merged into the CM tree, which means all future nightlies SHOULD have it soon.


I was running the 10/23 build. So the newest build should have the fix?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

cjharris1985 said:


> I was running the 10/23 build. So the newest build should have the fix?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I can't swear to CM, I don't know what their process is for merging new commits, how long it takes the updates to go out to all the builds, etc. But the fix exists, it's in the latest AOKP test build from BMc, it's been submitted to CM, so if it's not merged in the next build it will be coming shortly.


----------

